# S.S. Stafford's Inks



## Haldy (Dec 15, 2005)

Just got my first digital camera, so I thought I'd give this a go.  Have been following and enjoying this website for some time now, but haven't been posting anything til now.  

 Looking for info regarding this 1- quart ink w/ pour spout.  9 1/2" tall, 3 1/2" at the base.  Embossing states "S.S. Stafford's Inks, Made in U.S.A., This Bottle Contains One Full Quart".  No chips or cracks.  I'm considering getting it tumbled, but was curious re: a value before I decide for sure.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.

 Haldy

 P.S. I couldn't embed the photo because it is 207KB.  Guess I'll need to do some add'l homework before I can attach my photo.  The bottle is cobalt blue.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Haldy...

 You know that you have a Staffords Master Ink... They make great display bottles and yours have sold in the $25.00 to $35.00 range.  Not super high money, but those bottles are great display bottles with terrific color. 

 If you like it, have it tumbled! There is quite an array of "Master Inks" that you can start collecting. Also, when you find a small cobalt inkwell, they look great side by side as a matched pair!n  Good luck and keep diggin...[]

 Wayne


----------



## Haldy (Dec 16, 2005)

Wayne:

 Thanks for the input!  As usual, everyone is very helpful on this site.  

 In addition to the quart I have a "matching" pint (I think) 7 1/2" high & 2 3/4" at the base.  Same embossing except for the "This Bottle Contains ...".  Same pour spout and also cobalt blue.  Is this worth more or less than the quart?

 Haldy

 P.S. Still working on reducing the KB's of my photos!

 Haldy


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Haldy, On your editor, Crop your pic then hit the image button and reduce by 50%. After that use your zoom slider to bring your pic back up to 50%. Your pic should load then.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Haldy...

 Regarding the smaller size, I don't know what the value would be but I think that pairing them together would be a definite eye catcher... Now go find one of those cobalt blue inkwells and you have yourself a complete set!![]

 Wayne


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 18, 2005)

There are lots a variations I think. I have this one, BIM tooled lip that just says "8 OUNCES / S.S. STAFFORD'S INKS / MADE IN U.S.A."
 I know, it needs another bath. I dug it back in the mid 70's and just lightly cleaned it then to keep what was left of the label. I may have to give it a good soak though.
 It was them and/or Sanfords that used amber and they all probably used clear eventually.
 The Carters cobalt cathedral are popular too.


----------



## kastoo (Dec 23, 2005)

Great!  I'd love to find a carters cathedral...in fact I'd like to find or have a cathedral anything!  I have a chipped cracked SS coke EMBOSSED Lagrange GA and CSC that I'd trade for a cathedral anything in equal condition.


----------



## kastoo (Oct 31, 2006)

I dug a SS Staffords yesterday but broke it in a rush pulling it out..I kept it anyway and glued it back.


----------

